# Confuffled Newbie



## Little Nightingale (May 29, 2013)

Dear People... I was told yesterday (during a phonecall with a receptionist at my GP surgery) that I have diabetes..I had various blood tests done, etc..Had low liver function..I was told that I would receive a phonecall from the diabetic nurse today, so am unsure exactly what type I am..I have led a very sedentary and unhealthy lifestyle since being made redundant in late 2009 which has resulted in my developing agorophobia...I've also had other very stressful situations to deal with in my life, which I'm sure have contributed..I also have eaten a lotta junk...

I have read quite a bit of information on the internet..Regarding symptoms, I have no raging thirst, no frequent urination..What I do suffer from is leg/feet tingling and burning..something I put down to the onset of the menopause..I also suffer with dry eyes and blurred vision..

I am just clueless about where to start..I know I am primarily responsible for my own care, but need support and to be pointed in the right direction..I will be so grateful for any advice..

I'm so chuffed I found this forum..


----------



## Little Nightingale (May 29, 2013)

Hi, again...I just got a phonecall from the practise nurse...I have Type 2 diabetes...She said that I need to improve my lifestyle, via diet and exercise and she and a colleague would be coming out to see me within 2 weeks...She mentioned maybe putting me on a cholestorol lowering med and low strength aspirin..

Can I combat this without medication?


----------



## Andy HB (May 29, 2013)

Hello there, welcome to the forum. 

Managing cholesterol is a bit of a dark art. Unfortunately, the general theory is that you can only affect it by +/- 10% via diet. If your cholesterol is high then statins may be the best route.

Personally, I have no intention of ever taking statins on a regular basis (my total cholesterol usually being in the 5's). However, initially, the medical types were quite insistent that I did. But, the choice is yours at the end of the day and there are plenty of people who benefit from taking them.

As to the diabetes, I found that a sea-change in my lifestyle helped 'reverse' my diabetic symptoms. I was able to come off all medication and have kept my levels in order for over three years now (I was diagnosed in October, 2009).

Anyway, I'm sure others will be along shortly to feed you even more information, but meanwhile have a mooch about. I'm sure you'll find lots of posts and threads of interest.

Andy


----------



## Little Nightingale (May 29, 2013)

Andy HB said:


> Hello there, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Managing cholesterol is a bit of a dark art. Unfortunately, the general theory is that you can only affect it by +/- 10% via diet. If your cholesterol is high then statins may be the best route.
> 
> ...



Thank You so much for your reply, Andy! Delighted to see you got a grip of it! How refreshing to see that it CAN be done..Can I ask what a typically daily food intake for you would be? And how about exercise? I did 60 minutes on my treadmill this morning, in two 30 minute increments...Is there such a thing as "too much"? I wish I could walk outside, but the agorophobia won't let me..I've decided to be pro-active in dealing with it all and am facing this with a positive attitude.. 

Marnie


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 29, 2013)

Hello Little Nightingale

Welcome to the forum!

You might find the 'useful links' in the newbies section well worth a read. There are lots of posts of general interest, specifically tailored for Type 2 and also some which explain some of the acronyms/gobbledegook that come hand in hand with a diabetes diagnosis!

Have a look here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

In simple terms, type 2 diabetes means that you can no longer properly digest anything with carbohydrate in it. This results in raised levels of glucose in the bloodstream which in turn can cause damage (otherwise referred to as 'diabetic complications'... eyes... feet... circulation... heart disease... kidney disease... blah blha blah). The good news is that diabetes is generally fairly 'slow moving' and you have a good chance of controlling it effectively by diet, activity and perhaps some medication. 

In terms of the obvious question 'What can I eat' - the answer is pretty much anything once in a while, but just not like you used to. What you want to aim for is to keep your blood glucose levels as near 'normal' as you can for as much of the time as you can manage. Obvious items that will skyrocket your BGs would be sweet/sugary things, but you will also have to be careful and cut down on *all* carbohydrates to give yourself the best chance - things like breakfast cereals, bread, rice, potatoes, pasta, grains, pastry and many fruits can push your BG up just as fast as a chocolate bar, so you need to work out how much of what sort of carbohydrate your body can cope with, and at what time of day. 

To do this your best bet will be a BG meter and an approach like 'Test review adjust' here: http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

You should ask your GP about getting a meter. If you are lucky you might get a meter and prescription of strips to help you, but some surgeries say you won't need to test unless on certain medication (this is mostly because of the cost to them of prescribing strips though). Diabetes UK have information that you can use to persuade reluctant GPs. (see the 'Useful links' thread).

Good luck and keep us posted!
Mike

EDIT: posted while you were replying - good for you on the positive attitude. And using tour treadmill is a GREAT idea. Increased activity will help improve your sensitivity to your own insulin.


----------



## Andy HB (May 29, 2013)

Little Nightingale said:


> Thank You so much for your reply, Andy! Delighted to see you got a grip of it! How refreshing to see that it CAN be done..Can I ask what a typically daily food intake for you would be? And how about exercise? I did 60 minutes on my treadmill this morning, in two 30 minute increments...Is there such a thing as "too much"? I wish I could walk outside, but the agorophobia won't let me..I've decided to be pro-active in dealing with it all and am facing this with a positive attitude..
> 
> Marnie



On the exercise front, it looks like you are well up with where you need to be. I worked my way up to a daily walk of 60mins Mon-Fri and 90mins Sat/Sun. I also upped the pace of my walking to an average of around 4mph. But the important thing is to be regularly exercising. Good for you to be on the ball with this already despite your agoraphobia!

My diet has morphed quite a bit over the months and years. I didn't get the plot initially but with the help of my glucose meter I finally got the message about some meals!

Because I was so overweight, some things became almost absent for me at the start. Butter and cheese were out. I also upped considerably the amount of vegetables (except potatoes!). For potatoes, I more often used new potatoes and only had two or three small ones. Rice was something else which became a rarity. When I did have it, it was only a small portion in a corner of the plate (as opposed to the Chinese takeaway portions that I was used to!).

Quorn substituted most of my minced beef meals. But because it's a bit bland, that tended to be mostly in the form of quorn chilli-san-carne .... very spicy!! I also had that with potatoes and veg rather than rice.

Finally, portion sizes were cut substantially (I think I halved my food bill!) and I made sure that I ate three meals a day to try and prevent snacking.

By the way, the weight loss section of the forum may prove useful for you. You can post your progress or rant about the lack of any there! You will always get some good support either way. 

Andy


----------



## Little Nightingale (May 29, 2013)

Thank You so much, Mike...I'm just really overwhelmed with it all at the moment..So much to absorb...I'm petrified of medication, because of bad experiences I've had in the past...Just so thankful to have came across the forum and for finding much needed support...

Marnie


----------



## Little Nightingale (May 29, 2013)

Thank You so much for the fantastic information, Andy! I guess we're all on a learning-curve to begin with...Works in progress...Education! Knowledge is power, I really believe that..I'll check the places you mentioned...

Marnie


----------



## Mark T (May 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from me  Marnie


----------



## Little Nightingale (May 29, 2013)

Thank You, Mark...Could you tell me how I get to edit my profile?


----------



## Mark T (May 29, 2013)

Little Nightingale said:


> Thank You, Mark...Could you tell me how I get to edit my profile?


On the top and left of the forum bar is something called "User CP"

If you click on that you can:
Edit Signature - the text under each post
Edit Profile
Edit Avatar
etc



Just explore the options!


----------



## Little Nightingale (May 29, 2013)

I'm having a rough time tonight, guys...Trying to come to terms with all this..I've been crying for the past hour...Agitation and feeling guilty if I sit down...Also, I've been having burning in my feet and legs for a long time, which I put down to the onset of menopause, also my fingers feel numb, I never had this before...The burning seems to have gotten worse since yesterday when I was told about the diabetes..Could this be psycho-somatic?  I suffer with dry eyes which I also blamed on the menopause...They're really burning tonight with all the crying I've done and there's a deep redness underneath them...I feel frustrated that I can't go to see the medical people at my surgery because of the agorophobia and have to rely on them coming to me...I was told by the nurse who rang me that she'll come to see me in 2-3 weeks because her colleagues if off on holiday and she's "snowed-under"...She said she would request a visit from a chiropodist...I know it's early days, just need some encouragement and support...

Marnie


----------



## Little Nightingale (May 29, 2013)

Cheers, Mark!


----------



## LeeLee (May 29, 2013)

Hi Marnie, welcome.  Lesson number one is not to try to change everything at once.  Your diabetes will have taken years to develop, and it will be a gradual process to improve your health.  

I'm in a similar position to Andy, with blood sugar levels in non-diabetic range.  What helped me the most was concentrating on one thing, i.e. weight loss.  As a result of shedding 6 stone, my insulin resistance has improved so that my poor old pancreas can keep up.  I'm also much more outgoing and confident than I used to be.

Be kind to yourself.  You can do it!


----------



## Highlander (May 29, 2013)

Hi Marnie,

Welcome to the forum.  It is a good place to find help and support.  Try not to worry and being diabetic, it is something you could not do anything about, it happens to some people, totally out of the blue.   With others there can be a family history of diabetes.   I have been type 2 for the last 14 or so years and the main thing is to cut down on all sugary foods and sweets etc.  This does not mean that you stop eating, just all things in moderation.    I only have about three jam donuts a year now, instead of 5 a week!  Above all do try and get some exercise, if you can.   This will help with weight and may even mean you won't need any diabetic medication.   As for the cholesterol meds you may not be able to avoid this.  I was also put on blood pressure tablets to help lower my BP.

The main thing is not to worry.


----------



## Little Nightingale (May 29, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Hi Marnie, welcome.  Lesson number one is not to try to change everything at once.  Your diabetes will have taken years to develop, and it will be a gradual process to improve your health.
> 
> I'm in a similar position to Andy, with blood sugar levels in non-diabetic range.  What helped me the most was concentrating on one thing, i.e. weight loss.  As a result of shedding 6 stone, my insulin resistance has improved so that my poor old pancreas can keep up.  I'm also much more outgoing and confident than I used to be.
> 
> Be kind to yourself.  You can do it!



Thank You so much, LeeLee...WOW! Congratulations on the fantastic weight-loss! I think I've been trying to absorb too much info all at once..I'm gonna take your advice and focus on changing my diet and moving more..It's funny you mentioning "confidence", because mine has taken a nose-dive..I look forward to interacting more on the forum and riding along on the wonderful wave of positivity I can feel here... So glad I found you guys! 

Marnie


----------



## Little Nightingale (May 29, 2013)

Highlander said:


> Hi Marnie,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.  It is a good place to find help and support.  Try not to worry and being diabetic, it is something you could not do anything about, it happens to some people, totally out of the blue.   With others there can be a family history of diabetes.   I have been type 2 for the last 14 or so years and the main thing is to cut down on all sugary foods and sweets etc.  This does not mean that you stop eating, just all things in moderation.    I only have about three jam donuts a year now, instead of 5 a week!  Above all do try and get some exercise, if you can.   This will help with weight and may even mean you won't need any diabetic medication.   As for the cholesterol meds you may not be able to avoid this.  I was also put on blood pressure tablets to help lower my BP.
> 
> The main thing is not to worry.




Thank You so much for the warm welcome and great advice, Highlander! I've been beating myself up about it..I'll try to go easy on myself, but I'm a worrier by nature....I am going to use my treadmill every day, as I realise the importance of exercise...I do already take bendrafluazide 2.5 for my bp..I'm sure I'll get there, with great support from people like yourself...


----------



## Little Nightingale (May 30, 2013)

*Belly Fat*

Any tips on getting rid of belly fat post-menopause? I am in my mid-fifties and seem to have gained mostly around the middle..Is walking best?  I suffer with agorophobia but do have a treadmill which I've belted away at since my diagnosis the other day...Just gotta be consistent...Are there any other aerobic exercises that will help?

Thanks,
Marnie


----------



## LeeLee (May 30, 2013)

Any exercise will increase your calorie burn rate, and will help to reduce your stores of fat all over.  Sit-ups and other abdominal stuff will improve your underlying muscle tone, but will not make you lose that particular pad of fat as opposed to any other fatty deposit.  (If you take up tennis, you don't get one thin arm and one fat one!)


----------



## Little Nightingale (May 30, 2013)

LOL! Good point, LeeLee!


----------



## Mark T (May 30, 2013)

Little Nightingale said:


> Any tips on getting rid of belly fat post-menopause?...


OK, I'm a good decade or two below you, but the belly fat is impossible to shift 

Personally I've always found walking to be most beneficial for loosing weight.  But it seems to be important that I keep a suitable pace such that I have a raised heart rate, eg, as per this picture from wiki:





The problem with pushing your self into the aerobic, or worse, anaerobic zones is that it can actually push up your blood glucose levels!


----------

